# Gone too far with wet sanding.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like I’ve left a dull patch on the bonnet after attacking a stone chip. It’s not that bad but I can see it.
Can I just spray/paint a bit of clear coat over it and then polish.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Photo might be handy


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> Looks like I've left a dull patch on the bonnet after attacking a stone chip. It's not that bad but I can see it.
> Can I just spray/paint a bit of clear coat over it and then polish.


You can but it will stand out like a sore thumb.

Respray required


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorted now. I used ultimate compound to polish it up and it’s worked well.


----------

